# النزاعات الزوجية



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2009)

النزاعات الزوجية


الزواج الناجح والسعيد هو حلم كل امرأة والزواج الناجح ليس بالضرورة هو الزواج الخالي من النزاعات، بل النزاعات هي جزء طبيعي و مهم في حياتك الزوجية.... ولكن السر هو في كيفية التعامل مع هذه النزاعات والخلافات. الزواج هو رباط مقدس بين رجل واحد وامرأة واحدة وهو رباط يصنعه الله، وهذا الرباط يجب أن يبنى على أسس صحيحة من المحبة والرعاية والاحترام المتبادل والحياة الطاهرة المخلصة للطرف الآخر. ولكن لكل طرف شخصيته المستقلة والخاصة وعاداته وبيئته، لذا فإن الخلافات والنزاعات أمر لا مفر منه... وإن أدركنا هذا وعملنا معا لتقريب وجهات النظر و عملنا على مد جسور من الاتصال والتواصل الصحيح فإننا نسهل عملية التعامل مع هذه النزاعات.

ليت "النزاعات الزوجية" تتحول إلى "مواجهات زوجية"!

نجد أن في النزاعات الزوجية تُنزع للأسف لغة المحبة وتُزرع لغة الأنانية. فتُعرى العلاقة الزوجية من كل مفردات الصلة والتواصل من تأني ورفق ولطف ووداعة فيوجّه كلا الطرفين إصبع الاتهام نحو الآخر. وبدلاً من معرفة الأسباب وحل المشكلة تنزع كل فرصة لمعرفة ما هو الأمر الذي يجهله الطرف الثاني، توضيح ما هو مُبهم لدى الطرف الثاني، وطمأنة ما هو مُقلق لدى الطرف الثاني!

التعامل الخاطئ مع نزاعاتنا الزوجية نرى أنهينزع من "الأطفال" كل فرح وبهجة ورجاء ولحن من حياتهم، ويزرع القلق والتوتر وأحياناً الانعزال وتراجع في الإنجازات الأكاديمية. ولكن عندما نُواجه الطرف الثاني بطريقة مثمرة وبمحبة فنحن نقابل بعض وجهاً لوجه بدون أن ندخل طرف ثالث يحاول زرع الخصومات. " فحم للجمر وحطب للنار هكذا الرجل المُخاصم لتهييج النزاع."(أمثال 21:26) لذلك " اطرد المستهزئ فيخرج الخصام ويَبطل النزاع والخزي." (أمثال 10:22)

ثم بعد ذلك استبدلي لغة الاتهام بلغة التواصل والحوار في عملية التكلم والإصغاء للطرف الثاني، وهنا مارسي التالي: " انزع عنك التواء الفم وابعد عنك انحراف الشفتين." (أمثال 24:4) . لماذا؟ لأن " الجواب اللين يصرف الغضب والكلام الموجع يهيج السخط." (أمثال 1:15)

هل يعني هذا أن لا أُشارك شريكي بما يزعجني؟ أبداً!

" التوبيخ الظاهر خير من الحُب المستتر أمينة هي جروح المُحب وغاشة هي قبلات العدو." (أمثال 5:27-6)

وهنا تحتاجين إلى حكمة .. متى تواجهي؟ كيف تواجهي؟ ماذا تقولي؟ وماذا تتجنبي؟ " للإنسان فرح بجواب فمه والكلمة في وقتها ما أحسنها." (أمثال 23:15)" قلب الحكيم يُرشد فمه ويزيد شفتيه علماً. الكلام الحسن شهد عسل حلو للنفس وشفاء للعظام." (أمثال 23:16-24)

تذكري "البطيء الغضب خير من الجبار ومالك روحه خير ممن يأخذ مدينة." (أمثال 32:16)

الطريقة السلبية بالتعاملمع النزاعات الزوجية" تنزع كل جسر للتواصل، وأما " المواجهات الزوجية" تُخفّض المرتفعات بينكما وتملأ كل وادي في حياتكما حتى تعبرا معاً.

من المهم أن يتفق الرجل والمرأة على أسلوب معين للتعامل مع خلافاتهم، نقترح عليك هذه الأفكار:

اذا غضب أحدكما، فليحاول الأخر السيطرة على غضبه والمحافظة على رباطة جأشه حتى لا تغضبوا معا في نفس الوقت وتخسروا فرصة النظر بموضوعية للأمور.

لا تصرخوا في وجه بعضكما البعض أبداً.

لا تتنافسوا على ربح الجدال، بل اعطوا فرصة لسماع آراء بعضكما البعض والتعبير عنها باحترام وكل حرية.

ليكن الانتقاد بناء وغير جارح.

لا تذكروا بعضكما البعض بأخطاء الماضي، فنحن الآن في الحاضر وأمامنا المستقبل بكامله.. فلنعط بعضنا البعض فرصاً أخرى.

اعطوا اهتمام كامل لبعضكما البعض واجعلوا هذا الاهتمام من أول أولوياتكما.

لا تغرب الشمس على غيظكم، بما معناه أن لا اسمح لنفسي بالنوم وهناك أمر ما يشوب علاقتي مع زوجي، أحاول أن أسوي الأمور بأسرع وقت.

حاولوا التعبير عن محبتكم لبعض بعبارة لطيفة أو فعل لطيف على الأقل يومياً.

اذا أخطأ أحدكما في حق الآخر، فليعترف بذلك ويطلب السماح.

عندما تختلفان، حاولوا النظر لإمكانية النمو بسبب هذا الخلاف، أي استغلوا فرصة النزاع لفهم الآخر و بناء علاقتكما بطريقة أفضل.

ليكن الطريق أمام مناقشاتكما ومفاوضتكما مفتوح وممهد، فعندما تجلسان للتحاور حول خلاف ما، حاولا اتباع ما يلي:

عرفا المشكلة، انتبها بأن لا تعرفان المشكلة على أنها الشخص الآخر بحد ذاته! بل عبرا عما يضايقكما بكل صراحة.

عبرا عن مشاعركما بكل حرية وصراحة، وحاولا أن تصفا المشاعر كما هي، وامتلكا مسؤولية مشاعركما ولا تقعا في فخ اللوم والإهانة.

صف الفعل الذي أدى لشعورك هذا. ولا تفتحي ملفات قديمة.

تحملي مسئوليتك في المشكلة، ولا تضع اللوم كاملا على شريك حياتك.

اسمعا جيدا لحاجات بعضكما البعض بذهن منفتح وبنية للتغيير.

ابحثا معاً على أساليب للحل، وتذكرا أن في أي نزاع أو خلاف يجب أن لا يكون الهدف الربح والنصر بل يجب أن يكون الهدف علاقة أفضل وسعادة الطرف الآخر.

تذكرا بأن الزواج السعيد هو الزواج المبني على الصخر، فليكن هذا الصخر هو الله لأزلي والأبدي الذي لا يتزعزع وليس فيه أي تغيير ولا ظل دوران. فإن اقتربنا معا من الله فإننا نقترب من بعضنا البعض أكثر وأكثر وتسود حياتنا الطمأنينة والأمان الذي لا يستطيع أحد أن يضمنهما إلا الله وحده.

فلنستثمر في بناء حياتنا معا، لكي نسعد ونحيا حياة مثمرة ولكي نكون مثالاً للأجيال 

القادمة
منقــــــــــــولـ

​


----------



## candy shop (6 أكتوبر 2009)

> تذكرا بأن الزواج السعيد هو الزواج المبني على الصخر، فليكن هذا الصخر هو الله لأزلي والأبدي الذي لا يتزعزع وليس فيه أي تغيير ولا ظل دوران.




موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااااااااا  نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا 
ميررررررررسى ليك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (6 أكتوبر 2009)

اذا غضب أحدكما، فليحاول الأخر السيطرة على غضبه والمحافظة على رباطة جأشه حتى لا تغضبوا معا في نفس الوقت وتخسروا فرصة النظر بموضوعية للأمور.


شكرا" يا النهيسي على الموضوع الرائع
صدقا" مهم جدا" للمتزوجين و المقبلين على الزواج​


----------



## kalimooo (8 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع رائع جداااا 

 اخي النهيسى

شكرااااا جزيلا

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم جداااااااااااااااااااااااا
> 
> شكراااااااااااااااااااا  نهيسى
> 
> ...


*شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> ميررررررررسى ليك يا النهيسى
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

نعمة الله قال:


> اذا غضب أحدكما، فليحاول الأخر السيطرة على غضبه والمحافظة على رباطة جأشه حتى لا تغضبوا معا في نفس الوقت وتخسروا فرصة النظر بموضوعية للأمور.
> 
> 
> شكرا" يا النهيسي على الموضوع الرائع
> صدقا" مهم جدا" للمتزوجين و المقبلين على الزواج​


*شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم*


----------



## النهيسى (10 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> موضوع رائع جداااا
> 
> اخي النهيسى
> 
> ...


شكرا جدا جدا
​

مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2009)

موضيع مهمة بجد ملاحظة اهتامك يا نهيسى بلمتزوجين بس بامانة رائع انا بستفاد جداا


----------



## النهيسى (15 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكرا جدا جدا


مروركم أسعدنى جدا



أم النور تبارككم

وتفرح قلبك
​*


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أكتوبر 2009)

موضع جميل

الرب يبارك حياتك

شكرا ليكى​


----------

